# Homemade Tools >  Square Tubing Center Line Schribe

## Captainleeward

Square Tubing Center Line Scribe. Used to center line a square tube where the edges are semi round and cannot be marked with a caliper.

----------

kbalch (Sep 23, 2014)

----------


## Altair

Simple and effective. Good job capainleeward.

----------


## Jon

Thanks capainleeward! I've added this one to our Measuring and Marking category, and of course to your builder page: capainleeward's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Square Tubing Center Line Scribe  by capainleeward 

tags:
tubing, scribe

----------


## Captainleeward

Thanks Guys :O)

----------


## Stale Trooper

> Thanks capainleeward! I've added this one to our Measuring and Marking category, and of course to your builder page: capainleeward's Homemade Tools.



Am I missing something from this article, or the whole website? I find no drawings, descriptions nor details on how this tool was made. This is not the first time this has occurred, but it is the 3rd time with Captain Leeward's projects. (the rollling ringbender, and the metal break were others). No offense Captain Leeward, but there is usually a link to someplace where that one can find specs, and/or commentary on producing the tool, which I assume is the purpose of this website. To quote the old lady in the burger commercial.. "Where's the Beef?"
Thanks for allowing my rant

----------


## Jon

Our current practice is to include the tool as long as there's at least 1 sentence describing it and 1 image displaying it. We also include a "Level of detail" number with each listing.

Some tools have entire websites and detailed plans describing them, whereas some just have the minimal 1 sentence and 1 image. The decision we had to make was "Is it worthwhile including tools with just 1 image and 1 sentence?". The consensus was that it's better to include them than to exclude them. Sometimes the minimal description and image is enough to reproduce the tool, or to provide "idea value" to a potential builder.

You are not the first person to wonder about this! We might want to add details on this to our About Us page.

In some situations, a gentle prod to the tool builder will result in some additional details or plans.

----------


## Captainleeward

I was not aware that all the projects are giving plans ect??

----------


## Jon

Some have plans, but most do not.

----------


## Captainleeward

Thanks Jon for clearing that up. :O)

----------


## DIYer

I agree with Jon that it's better to show an idea of a tool, as it does give inspiration to the builders out there. Perusing this site, I've seen a lot of features in builds that I can apply to totally different projects.

----------


## Altair

I too agree with Jon. In most cases images are sufficient for simple tools. Of course, extra information would be useful especially when the tool or machine is complex.

----------

